# 2018 NF Awards: Nominations and General Info



## baconbits (Apr 25, 2018)

NF Awards are a way of rewarding our best posters.  The way it will work is as follows: first, you have to make nominations.  You can make a nomination for any of the awards listed.   Then we'll have a voting thread where the nominees will be pitted against each other and the poster with the most votes wins the award.

To prevent trolling there are going to be some guidelines.  Some awards will have very specific parameters and all nominees will be vetted before being placed in the finals.  If you win one of these awards you get your choice of the following:

3 months of html
3 months of sparkles
3 months of a big avatar
Poster of the year will get a choice of the following:

6 months of html
6 months of sparkles
6 months of a big avatar
Keep these guidelines in mind:

1. You cannot nominate yourself.
2. Controversies will be settled by myself and another poster (non-staff) who will remain unnamed.
3. Each category has it's own unique qualifiers.  If your nominee doesn't meet the qualifications listed they will not be included in the finals.
4.  Staff will have unique rules.  Section moderators will make nominations for section specific awards.  All staff can make nominations for non-section specific awards, like funniest poster, for example.  Staff will also vet troll entries (for example I don't post much in the OBD, but staff there could help if someone who doesn't even post there was nominated for an award).
5. Only one nomination/category.
6. Avalon cannot opt out of any contests.

And as stated before all nominees will be vetted, so if you make a troll nomination don't expect to see that option when you show up to vote.

*WINNERS:*

Congrats to @White Wolf , our Staff Member of the Year.
Congrats to @afgpride , our Konoha Mall Member of the Year and our Writer of the Year.
Congrats to @Avalon , our Mafia Player of the Year and our Troll of the Year.
Congrats to @MAD , our Mafia Hoster of the Year.
Congrats to @Rai , our Akihibara District/Gallery Poster of the Year.
Congrats to @Samehadaman , our One Piece Avenue Poster of the Year.
Congrats to @DemonDragonJ , our Country Club Poster of the Year.
Congrats to @jayjay³² , our Chatterbox Poster of the Year.
Congrats to @Sayaka , our Artist of the Year.
Congrats to @Blade , our OBD Poster of the Year and our Funniest Poster.
Congrats to @Seto Kaiba , our Cafe Poster of the Year.
Congrats to @Indra , our Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year.
Congrats to @MShadows , our Smartest Poster.
Congrats to @Rinoa , our Nicest Poster.
Congrats to @God Movement , our Threadmaker of the Year and our Zaru Lifetime Award Winner.
Congrats to @Hamtaro , our Best Looking Male Poster.
Congrats to @Khaleesi , our Best Looking Female Poster.

*POSTER OF THE YEAR:*

Quarterfinals    .
Semifinals  .
.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 25, 2018)

Not trying to troll I'm new here but if I dont have nominations for at least 3 of those categories can I still nominate for others?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Not trying to troll I'm new here but if I dont have nominations for at least 3 of those categories can I still nominate for others?



Would be silly if you couldn't, non ?


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Would be silly if you couldn't, non ?



True just didnt know some wouldn't like for you to skip their categories for balance I suppose but thanks waffles.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## baconbits (Apr 25, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Not trying to troll I'm new here but if I dont have nominations for at least 3 of those categories can I still nominate for others?



You can make as few or as many nominations as you like.  I only ask that you make only one nomination per category.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

I nomiate
@Pandamonium for Staff Member of the Year

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2018)

Gifted said:


> I nomiate
> @Pandamonium for Moderator of the month



> not reading


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > not reading

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 25, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Staff Member of the Year



@Sennin of Hardwork regularly keeps the kanoha theater section updated.



baconbits said:


> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year



@WorldsStrongest
 Been sitting on the throne for a while now.


baconbits said:


> Mafia Player of the Year



@MAD vet and good scum hunter.



baconbits said:


> Mafia Hoster of the Year



@iwandesu is lights out at this.



baconbits said:


> Funniest Poster



@Jake CENA rarely do i look at a post of his and not laugh.



baconbits said:


> Threadmaker of the Year



@Hi no Ishi great work in the NBD, threads are unique and engaging.



baconbits said:


> Nicest Poster



@RemChu nice in our own way, funny and respectful as well.



baconbits said:


> Smartest Poster



@Bonly rarely see a post that isn't in depth rather short or large and always has some sort of logic applied.



baconbits said:


> Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).



Its only right @Mr. Waffles great poster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)
> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year
> Akihibara District/Gallery Poster of the Year
> One Piece Avenue Poster of the Year
> ...




All me tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Apr 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> All me tbh



Well, rule 1 prevents you from nominating yourself.  Call a friend to nominate you for these instead.


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Well, rule 1 prevents you from nominating yourself.  Call a friend to nominate you for these instead.





Dear lord


----------



## baconbits (Apr 25, 2018)

Didi said:


> Dear lord



@Deer Lord , are you willing to nominate @Didi for these awards?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 25, 2018)

> Staff Member of the Year


@Marcelle.B
I like his work as a staff member.
He's always there if you need something.



> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year


@WorldsStrongest
The best poster so far.
He's very active and contributive. Never saw him lose a single debate.



> Akihibara District/Gallery Poster of the Year


@Rai
He contributes in almost all the Akiha sections.
The spoiler guy!




> Chatterbox Poster of the Year


@Nep Nep
His posts in the CB are entertaining. 



> Artist of the Year


@jayjay³²
His submissions are freaking great.



> Mafia Player of the Year


@Avalon
It's Ava.



> Mafia Hoster of the Year


@MAD
Best hoster so far. 



> Outskirts Battledome Poster of the Year


@Ampchu



> Covfefe Poster of the Year


@Island
Active and consistent.
I really like his posts.



> Smartest Poster


@Benedict Cumberzatch



> Funniest Poster


@Jake CENA 
He always makes me laugh outta my ass.



> Nicest Poster


@Rinoa
Nicest member so far.



> Threadmaker of the Year


@Polaris
Her threads in the KCC are great.



> Troll of the Year


@Chie
I guess this is self explanatory.



> Best Looking Male Poster


@Lew



> Best Looking Female Poster


@Pandamonium



> Zaru Lifetime Achievement


@God Movement

Reactions: Friendly 6 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> kanoha



Konoha*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bubs (Apr 25, 2018)

> Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)


@Pandamonium
Always appreciate the moderation actions she takes and the very collected manner in which she does. She also does a wonderful job interacting with other members, not isolating herself to staff only.


> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year


@Fusion
This one's a bit more biased than the rest, but he's been an amazing role model for me since I joined, and even given me a deeper appreciation for a few things. I couldn't imagine being the NF poster I am without him.



> Smartest Poster


@Benedict Cumberzatch
This man knows a lot... he's very insightful and perceptive. I was constantly impressed by his strategy and planning skills in the mafia game we played together.



> Funniest Poster


@Avalon
I always die laughing at his posts, what more is there to say? 



> Nicest Poster


@Rinoa
Easily the kindest poster on the site. Her posts always give me a smile.



> "Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).


@Rai
Extremely friendly, tries to interact with everyone he can, and he's regularly active in several sections. Though I don't use them myself, I appreciate his spoiler provisions as they're a big contribution to the animanga community on the forum.

I love you all

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)


@White Wolf


baconbits said:


> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year


@Haruka Katana


baconbits said:


> Akihibara District/Gallery Poster of the Year


@Rai


baconbits said:


> One Piece Avenue Poster of the Year


@HawkEye13


baconbits said:


> Country Club Poster of the Year


@DemonDragonJ


baconbits said:


> Chatterbox Poster of the Year


@MAD


baconbits said:


> Artist of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*)


@Sayaka


baconbits said:


> Writer of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*)


@Lucaniel


baconbits said:


> Konoha Mall Poster of the Year


@Detective


baconbits said:


> Mafia Player of the Year


@Dr. White


baconbits said:


> Mafia Hoster of the Year


@MAD


baconbits said:


> Outskirts Battledome Poster of the Year


@Fang


baconbits said:


> Covfefe Poster of the Year


@baconbits


baconbits said:


> Smartest Poster


@Benedict Cumberzatch


baconbits said:


> Funniest Poster


@Blade


baconbits said:


> Nicest Poster


@Rinoa


baconbits said:


> Threadmaker of the Year


@God Movement


baconbits said:


> Troll of the Year


@Avalon


baconbits said:


> Best Looking Male Poster (*must have posted a picture of themselves publicly; must accept the nomination*)


@Hamtaro


baconbits said:


> Best Looking Female Poster (*must have posted a picture of themselves publicly; must accept the nomination*)


@Chloe


baconbits said:


> "Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).


@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Friendly 7


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2018)

> Best Looking Female Poster


@White Rabbit

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 25, 2018)

all @Didi

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 26, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)


@Charlotte D. Kurisu


baconbits said:


> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year


@LostSelf


baconbits said:


> One Piece Avenue Poster of the Year


@Admiral Kizaru


baconbits said:


> Artist of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*)


@Claudio Swiss


baconbits said:


> Mafia Hoster of the Year


@jayjay³²


baconbits said:


> Funniest Poster


@El Primo


baconbits said:


> Nicest Poster


@Rai


baconbits said:


> Threadmaker of the Year


@Extravlad


baconbits said:


> Troll of the Year


@PwnGoatVSPandaman



baconbits said:


> "Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).


​@God Movement

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2018)

> Smartest Poster
> Funniest Poster



Since I can't nominate myself, I sadly must vote for @Black Rabbit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 26, 2018)

This is too hard. So many people are fitting for each category 

Smartest - Bontakun 
Nicest - Bontakun 
Funniest - Bontakun 

Question though: NF member of WHICH year? 2017 calendar year? Or the year-long period starting April 2017 and ending April 2018?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baconbits (Apr 26, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> This is too hard. So many people are fitting for each category
> 
> Smartest - Bontakun
> Nicest - Bontakun
> ...



Can't nominate yourself, lol.  The awards take place in 2018 but you should nominate whoever you think is the best right now in each category.


----------



## Blacku (Apr 27, 2018)

> Staff Member of the Year



They all sucked



> Funniest Poster


@saint rider 890



> Smartest Poster



@MShadows



> Troll of the Year


@Shiba D. Inu



> Threadmaker of the Year


@Claudio Swiss



> Nicest Poster



@Rai 



> "Zaru Lifetime Achievement"



@God Movement

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 27, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> @Haruka Katana


awww thanks jayjay   

-----

I shall nominate too 


Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*) @Platypus One of the few mods that actually does his job imo
Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year @Hussain but in a bad way 
Akihibara District/Gallery Poster of the Year @Rai I dont go Akihabara actually but since people voted rai, rai it is 
Chatterbox Poster of the Year @Benedict Cumberzatch
Artist of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*) @jayjay³² hes really good at art!
Smartest Poster - Obivously its me... but I cant vote myself  soooooooooo @Platypus 
Funniest Poster @Klue 
Nicest Poster @Milady  Best poster ever
Troll of the Year @Hussain 
"Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*). Pffft I've been here 10+ years but @Addy deserves a mention

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Friendly 3


----------



## Trojan (Apr 27, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year @Hussain but in a bad way


?



Haruka Katana said:


> Troll of the Year @Hussain


?


And here I thought you might actually say something nice, and I ever prepared myself to give you a "friendly" rating.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 27, 2018)

Hussain said:


> ?
> 
> 
> ?
> ...


but I nominated you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> "Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*). Pffft I've been here 10+ years but @Addy deserves a mention


we need a "get a life" rewrad for people like us

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2018)

am i too late?

i'm posting before i actually read anything


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 29, 2018)

Chloe said:


> am i too late?
> 
> i'm posting before i actually read anything


No, it's open


----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> No, it's open


okay it's lit now


----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2018)

> Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)


loz mods=^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (even the ones i like)


> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year


Didi


> Akihibara District/Gallery Poster of the Year


Didi


> One Piece Avenue Poster of the Year


Didi


> Country Club Poster of the Year


loz (bc she's the mod there and I think she's also the only poster)


> Chatterbox Poster of the Year


Myself clearly, I've had some classic moments which I will link at a later time
Also shove it baconbits i'm nominating myself and you cant stop me


> Artist of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*)


Didi


> Writer of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*)


Didi


> Konoha Mall Poster of the Year


Didi


> Mafia Player of the Year


Didi


> Mafia Hoster of the Year


Waf


> Outskirts Battledome Poster of the Year


idk if I wanna nominate Didi I dont wanna associate him with this


> Covfefe Poster of the Year


Didi


> Smartest Poster


jayjay


> Funniest Poster





> Nicest Poster


Tsubomii 


> Threadmaker of the Year


Avalon every year


> Troll of the Year


Avalon every year


> Best Looking Male Poster (*must have posted a picture of themselves publicly; must accept the nomination*)


jayjay


> Best Looking Female Poster (*must have posted a picture of themselves publicly; must accept the nomination*)


i accept my nomination


> "Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).


Didi

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 29, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)


@Reznor : Does a lot of stuff for the mafia section, is generally a pretty cool dude and good player.



> Mafia Player of the Year


@Dr. White : We butt heads a lot but it's more out of respectful challenging than anything else, on my end. He is persistent and willing to go head to head with anyone.



> Mafia Hoster of the Year


@Shizune : Introduces a good deal of new mechanics/twists on mechanics in his games, tackles big fun themes like LoL and Warcraft along with mash-up games like CotH and HST, puts effort into presentation(write-ups, role descriptions, even whole original themes like his RPG game). 



> Funniest Poster


@RemChu : His posts describing his days usually always get a chuckle out of me, a very zany way of looking at the world.



> Nicest Poster


@RemChu : Chill dude who tries to calm the negative emotions and get us all to sing kumbaya.



> "Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).


@Tiger : Was a vital part in forming the communities for both the Konoha Colosseum(RIP) and mafia games, while being a top player in both. Continues to host mafia games, including this years SB of mafia, Favorites VIII.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kira Yagami (Apr 29, 2018)

Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)
@White Wolf 

Mafia Hoster of the Year
@Shizune - RPG game was one of the best games ive played on here tbh

Nicest Poster
@Mr. Waffles - helpful guy from what ive seen 

Troll of the Year
@Priscilla

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nataly (Apr 29, 2018)

> Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)


@White Wolf 
He has done an impeccable and incredible work for NF; his efforts cannot be denied and are very much appreciated. 



> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year


@WorldsStrongest He really cares about the section 



> Mafia Player of the Year


@Mr. Waffles 



> Mafia Hoster of the Year


@MAD 



> Funniest Poster


@Bontakun 



> Nicest Poster


@Rinoa 



> Troll of the Year


@Avalon 
 



> Best Looking Male Poster (*must have posted a picture of themselves publicly; must accept the nomination*)


This was debatable for me, but I will have to go with @Lew 



> Best Looking Female Poster (*must have posted a picture of themselves publicly; must accept the nomination*)


@Khaleesi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 29, 2018)

> Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)



@Xiammes 



> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year



@WorldsStrongest



> Akihibara District/Gallery Poster of the Year



@Araragi 



> One Piece Avenue Poster of the Year



@Admiral Kizaru 



> Country Club Poster of the Year



@Polaris 



> Chatterbox Poster of the Year



@MAD 



> Artist of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*)



@Sayaka 



> Writer of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*)



@afgpride 



> Konoha Mall Poster of the Year



@afgpride 



> Mafia Player of the Year



@MAD 



> Mafia Hoster of the Year



@MAD 



> Outskirts Battledome Poster of the Year







> Covfefe Poster of the Year



@Island 




> Smartest Poster



@MAD 



> Funniest Poster



@Benedict Cumberzatch 



> Nicest Poster



@Khaleesi 



> Threadmaker of the Year



@DemonDragonJ 




> Troll of the Year







> Best Looking Male Poster (*must have posted a picture of themselves publicly; must accept the nomination*)



@Freechoice 




> Best Looking Female Poster (*must have posted a picture of themselves publicly; must accept the nomination*)







> "Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).



@MAD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 6


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 29, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> @WorldsStrongest
> Been sitting on the throne for a while now.





Kuzehiko said:


> @WorldsStrongest
> The best poster so far.
> He's very active and contributive. Never saw him lose a single debate





Nataly said:


> @WorldsStrongest He really cares about the section





Avalon said:


> @WorldsStrongest


You guys! 





baconbits said:


> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year


Aside from me 

Id have to go with @Kyu 


baconbits said:


> Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)


Hmmm

This is a toughie 

@Pandamonium @Aphrodite and @Blu-ray are all up there in my books

Im kind of in a lose lose here...

Ill probably go with @Pandamonium 

Cuz im horribly biased 

Srry Steph and Blu


baconbits said:


> Funniest Poster


@The_Conqueror makes hilarious edits 


baconbits said:


> Nicest Poster


Gotta go with my boy @HandfullofNaruto 

Probably teh first NF friend i ever made and is never rude to anyone 


baconbits said:


> Best Looking Female Poster (*must have posted a picture of themselves publicly; must accept the nomination*)


I dont think ive seen anyone post a picture of themselves 

And as far as i know i am only acquainted with 2 female NF posters...Panda and Aphro

So i guess im not exactly qualified to judge this one


baconbits said:


> "Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).


@Aphrodite 

Pretty sure most would consider her the queen of NF 

Also one of the first NF friends i made

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)
@Khaleesi

Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year
@Milady

Akihibara District/Gallery Poster of the Year
@Time Breaker

One Piece Avenue Poster of the Year
@Kuzehiko

Country Club Poster of the Year
@Polaris

Chatterbox Poster of the Year
@MAD

Artist of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*)
@jayjay³²


Writer of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*)
@afgpride

Konoha Mall Poster of the Year
@Tri

Mafia Player of the Year
@Dr. White

Mafia Hoster of the Year
@Shizune

Outskirts Battledome Poster of the Year
@Singulrality

Covfefe Poster of the Year
@Island

Smartest Poster
@Didi

Funniest Poster
@RemChu

Nicest Poster
@Rai


Threadmaker of the Year
@DemonDragonJ


Troll of the Year
@Avalon


"Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).
@Haruka Katana

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 8


----------



## Bubs (Apr 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Akihibara District/Gallery Poster of the Year
> @Time Breaker


Nani? Nominated for a section I don't post in?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2018)

Nataly said:


> .


lmao they rly mod anyone these days


----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2018)

Avalon said:


> .


@Khaleesi i respect the fact you managed to wrangle him into voting you as the nicest
so much for all the shit he usually talks

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 29, 2018)

Chloe said:


> @Khaleesi i respect the fact you managed to wrangle him into voting you as the nicest
> so much for all the shit he usually talks



LMAOOOOOOOOO 

We have a lot to discuss btw

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 29, 2018)

Staff Member Of The Year - 
Artist of the Year - 
Smartest Poster - 
Funniest Poster - 
Nicest Poster - 
Troll of the Year

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## NO (Apr 29, 2018)

Chloe said:


> @Khaleesi i respect the fact you managed to wrangle him into voting you as the nicest
> so much for all the shit he usually talks


Khaleesi was nice to me until I told her boyfriend to stop making false accusations about me. I guess that's all it takes for her. -.-

In any case, that was a tough award for me. @Tsubomii > @Rinoa in terms of niceness, but Tsubomii's been inactive.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Khaleesi was nice to me until I told her boyfriend to stop making false accusations about me. I guess that's all it takes for her. -.-
> 
> In any case, that was a tough award for me. @Tsubomii > @Rinoa in terms of niceness, but Tsubomii's been inactive.


omg thank you jayjay, i was thinking of Tsubomii as the nicest person.
I always appreciate your help and contributions to this forum.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2018)

if turbothot wins mod of the year i'm pulling a gina and leaving nf

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chloe (Apr 29, 2018)

gina still my boy tho

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

Chloe said:


> gina still my boy tho



tell him hi!


----------



## JoJo (Apr 29, 2018)

Chloe said:


> omg thank you jayjay, i was thinking of Tsubomii as the nicest person.
> I always appreciate your help and contributions to this forum.


I'm actually the nicest person on here though

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2018)

Why are some people not filling out the whole thing?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Why are some people not filling out the whole thing?



Maybe they don't post in every section?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Maybe they don't post in every section?


So?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 29, 2018)

Mider T said:


> So?



so should they put your name in the sections they're unfamiliar with?


----------



## Milady (Apr 30, 2018)

Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)
@White Wolf

Smartest Poster
@Benedict Cumberzatch

Funniest Poster
@Hussain

Nicest Poster
@Rai

Troll of the Year
@123fire 

"Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).
@Haruka Katana

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## El Hit (Apr 30, 2018)

Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)
@Aphrodite works hard

Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year
@WorldsStrongest I just like him


Country Club Poster of the Year
@DemonDragonJ Pretty obvious

Chatterbox Poster of the Year
@jayjay³² 

Covfefe Poster of the Year
@Benedict Cumberzatch 

Smartest Poster
@Benedict Cumberzatch 

Threadmaker of the Year
@jayjay³² 

Funniest Poster
@Avalon Nobody is close

Nicest Poster
@Time Breaker 
Akihibara
@Rai 
"Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).
@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## Courier Six (Apr 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)
> @Khaleesi
> 
> Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year
> ...



When did I ever post in the OBD?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 30, 2018)

I accept all nominations ,

Thank you all kindly I am nodding my head at my mobile as a gesture of gratefulness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bubs (Apr 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Why are some people not filling out the whole thing?





baconbits said:


> You can make as few or as many nominations as you like.  I only ask that you make only one nomination per category.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sequester (Apr 30, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Writer of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*



Wait there is a section where you can submit your writing? Or are you talking about the RP section?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Wait there is a section where you can submit your writing? Or are you talking about the RP section?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Apr 30, 2018)

Ah always just thought that section was just to talk about books people have read, I haven't seen someone's original work. I give it a closer look, thanks.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 30, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Ah always just thought that section was just to talk about books people have read, I haven't seen someone's original work. I give it a closer look, thanks.


Nah @afgpride hosts the Flashfiction contest there weekly where people make their own pieces.


----------



## Sequester (Apr 30, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nah @afgpride hosts the Flashfiction contest there weekly where people make their own pieces.



Ah I get it, web comic creation. I thought he meant like a traditionally written book format type of thing.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2018)

Time Breaker said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

Staff Member of the Year (must be active): @Platypus 
Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year: @Indra 
Chatterbox Poster of the Year: @Mider T 
Covfefe Poster of the Year: @Seto Kaiba 
Smartest Poster: @shit 
Funniest Poster: @Rai 
Nicest Poster @Pandamonium 
Troll of the Year @jayjay³² 
"Zaru Lifetime Achievement: @Elias (Keeps the Blender alive).

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Ah I get it, web comic creation. I thought he meant like a traditionally written book format type of thing.


Not a webcomic, literally a short work of fiction.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 30, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Wait there is a section where you can submit your writing? Or are you talking about the RP section?


We run a flash fiction contest in the reader's corner where you write a short story in 500 words or less based on a given theme.  You earn points for it and everything, provided you participate in the critiques.  The next theme will start in a couple days.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

afgpride said:


> We run a flash fiction contest in the reader's corner where you write a short story in 500 words or less based on a given theme.  You earn points for it and everything, provided you participate in the critiques.  The next theme will start in a couple days.



Will definitely be participating in this. I saw it a while back but forgot to contribute lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Apr 30, 2018)

afgpride said:


> We run a flash fiction contest in the reader's corner where you write a short story in 500 words or less based on a given theme.  You earn points for it and everything, provided you participate in the critiques.  The next theme will start in a couple days.



Interesting, could one also start a thread where they periodically update a single story? Outside of the contest of course.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 30, 2018)

Sequester said:


> Interesting, could one also start a thread where they periodically update a single story? Outside of the contest of course.


Of course.  It won't be part of the prize system but it's the section to share your writing.  Only downside is that the section is mostly dead right now outside of the contest, so you might not get a lot of eyeballs on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cax (May 1, 2018)

I'm the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cax (May 1, 2018)

no seriously im the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 5, 2018)

Okay I guess it's time to actually put forth serious nominations 

Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)
@White Wolf even though everyone's gonna nominate him so this is incredibly lame

Naruto Avenue Poster of the Year
@Fusion for DAT ESSAY 

Akihibara District/Gallery Poster of the Year
@MusubiKazesaru because he's consistently commenting on my favorite series

One Piece Avenue Poster of the Year
-

Country Club Poster of the Year
-

Chatterbox Poster of the Year
-

Artist of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*)
So many good artists. I'll go with pou and UB because they probably don't have as much exposure as the graphics artists. Dice roll to come. Odd for pou, even for UB.

Writer of the Year (*must have at least two submissions in the last year*)
-

Konoha Mall Poster of the Year
@Aphrodite makes stuff for people, gives useful critique, what's not to like?

Mafia Player of the Year
-

Mafia Hoster of the Year
-

Outskirts Battledome Poster of the Year
-

Covfefe Poster of the Year
-

Smartest Poster
@Xel'lotath has a lot of knowledge on many things arts and culture and seems to have good insight about everything

Funniest Poster
@Dean Ambrose 

Nicest Poster
@Nataly who gives everyone a boost of encouragement wherever she goes

Threadmaker of the Year
@8Apedemak8 for her HoU convo polls. I don't know if such a niche thing can win, but we can stand together and make it go as far as possible!

Troll of the Year
@Tazmo definitely, hands down, 100%. 120%!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Bontakun (May 5, 2018)

Best Looking Male Poster (*must have posted a picture of themselves publicly; must accept the nomination*)
Fusion again? Can I do that?
Lew?
Dean?
Fuck it. @Lew
I mean fuck the decision-making, not fuck the nominee. I-I don't swing that way 

Best Looking Female Poster (*must have posted a picture of themselves publicly; must accept the nomination*)
Well I already nominated Aphrodite for something. So the only other female I can recall is Panda.
So she wins BY DEFAULT 
@Pandamonium

"Zaru Lifetime Achievement" (*posters who remain active and have been here at least five years*).
@Alaude because he's been here through thick and thin, and is a pretty cool dude

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Okay I guess it's time to actually put forth serious nominations
> 
> Staff Member of the Year (*must be active*)
> @White Wolf even though everyone's gonna nominate him so this is incredibly lame
> ...


Looool me being funny is in itself funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Looool me being funny is in itself funny



If we're laughing AT you, it's still funny right?




But seriously your trolling posts are funny. Keep it up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> If we're laughing AT you, it's still funny right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that still counts ................
*Spoiler*: __ 



to my fragile ego

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2018)

@Krory for everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (May 8, 2018)

Nominations for Staff Member of the Year and Konoha Mall Poster of the Year are now locked.

You can vote for Staff Member of the Year .
You can vote for Konoha Mall Member of the Year .


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2018)

afgpride said:


> We run a flash fiction contest in the reader's corner where you write a short story in 500 words or less based on a given theme.  You earn points for it and everything, provided you participate in the critiques.  The next theme will start in a couple days.



Pls retcon the Raptors history for me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## baconbits (May 8, 2018)

Detective said:


> Pls retcon the Raptors history for me.



We make him relive the misery?  Sadistic.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 9, 2018)

do we get something from voting everything or nah?

Like the Konoha Mall... I dont enter that place. so I dont intend to vote.

But if I get something from it... then...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> do we get something from voting everything or nah?
> 
> Like the Konoha Mall... I dont enter that place. so I dont intend to vote.
> 
> But if I get something from it... then...


You get the satisfaction of being a participant of your community.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baconbits (May 9, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> do we get something from voting everything or nah?
> 
> Like the Konoha Mall... I dont enter that place. so I dont intend to vote.
> 
> But if I get something from it... then...



Only the winners get awards.  Maybe next year we'll do something different.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 9, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Only the winners get awards.  Maybe next year we'll do something different.


oh i thought it counts for stuff like participating points.

Ok thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 9, 2018)

Did I win yet?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## baconbits (May 14, 2018)

Congrats to @afgpride and @White Wolf for winning our first two contests.  Also special note to @Khaleesi , she actually had enough nominations to make it to the finals of the staff competition.  She pointed out the error but did not want us to restart the vote.  A very classy lady indeed.  The mistake was mine alone, by the way.

Anyways we'll start voting on more contests pretty shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (May 14, 2018)

You can vote for Mafia Player of the Year here:



and hoster here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (May 15, 2018)

Naruto Avenue vote:



Akihibara District vote:


----------



## baconbits (May 16, 2018)

New contests!

Country Club:



Chatterbox:



One Piece Avenue:


----------



## baconbits (May 17, 2018)

Vote for the best artist:



and best writer:


----------



## baconbits (May 18, 2018)

Vote for the Cafe's best poster here:



Vote for the OBD's best poster here:


----------



## baconbits (May 18, 2018)

Congrats to @Avalon , he won the Mafia Player of the Year award!
Congrats to @MAD , he won the Mafia Hoster of the Year award!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baconbits (May 21, 2018)

Wow, what a contest.  Both @Fusion and @Indra tied at the end of the vote, so we'll have to have a one day run off for that one.  We'll post a new contest shortly.

Congrats to @Rai for being voted the the best poster in the Akihibara District/Gallery.
Congrats to @Samehadaman for being voted the the best poster in the One Piece Avenue subsection.
Congrats to @DemonDragonJ for being voted the best poster in the Country Club.
Congrats to @jayjay³² for being voted the best poster in the Chatterbox.
Congrats to @Sayaka for being voted the best artist on NF.
Congrats to @afgpride for being voted the best writer on NF.  This is his second award.
Congrats to @Blade for being voted the best poster in the OBD.
Congrats to @Seto Kaiba for being voted the best poster in the Cafe.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## baconbits (May 21, 2018)

Runoff for the Naruto Avenue award:



Last time it was a tie.  Who'll come out on top this time?


----------



## baconbits (May 21, 2018)

Forum wide awards for...

Smartest:



Funniest:



Nicest:


----------



## baconbits (May 22, 2018)

2 New contests:

Threadmaker of the Year:



Troll of the Year:


----------



## baconbits (May 22, 2018)

Congrats to @Indra for winning a tough showdown with @Cute Fusion .  

...

, quit changing names mid-contest, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2018)

Thank you, everyone who voted for me; I feel very honored to be recognized in such a manner, and I will strive to continue being an active and beneficial member of this forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## baconbits (May 23, 2018)

Semifinals for the Zaru Lifetime Achievement Awards:




Best Looking Male:



Best Looking Female:


----------



## baconbits (May 25, 2018)

Congrats to @MShadows , he was voted our Smartest Poster.
Congrats to @Blade , he was voted our Funniest Poster, his second award.
Congrats to @Rinoa , she was voted our Nicest Poster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2018)

see you next time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MShadows (May 25, 2018)

I want to thank everyone that supported me, as well as congratulate the other winners too! 

Greag job, guys!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## God Movement (May 27, 2018)

@baconbits shouldn't I get a prize or something

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (May 27, 2018)

God Movement said:


> @baconbits shouldn't I get a prize or something



It's Sunday. Bacon is busy with God. Wait until tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## God Movement (May 27, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's Sunday. Bacon is busy with God. Wait until tomorrow.



Amen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## baconbits (May 29, 2018)

Congrats to @God Movement for winning Threadmaker of the Year AND the Zaru Lifetime Achievement Award.
Congrats to @Avalon for winning the Troll of the Year award, his second award.
Congrats to @Hamtaro , our most handsome poster.
Congrats to @Khaleesi , our most beautiful poster.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baconbits (May 29, 2018)

Contests for poster of the year will begin shortly.


----------



## baconbits (May 29, 2018)

Poster of the Year Quarterfinals:


----------



## baconbits (May 30, 2018)

Semi's for Poster of the Year:


----------



## baconbits (May 31, 2018)

The semifinals are tight.  Thanks everyone for participating this year.


----------



## baconbits (May 31, 2018)

Poster of the Year:


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 31, 2018)

Man this sucks all the contest threads are closed i cant even vote.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## baconbits (Jun 1, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Man this sucks all the contest threads are closed i cant even vote.



The Poster of the Year contest will be reopened at some point.  The rest of the contests really don't need to be unlocked since they're already completed.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 1, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Semifinals for the Zaru Lifetime Achievement Awards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda difficult to vote for people without pics

Also people vote for their friends not who they think looks better.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baconbits (Jun 4, 2018)

Alright, we're going to be shutting the contest down here.  Couldn't work out that peace deal to get the thread going again.  But thanks to all who participated and congrats to all the winners.  In January we'll do it even bigger and better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

